# sleeping in his wheel



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

does you hog ever run for a few hours and then take a nap in the wheel just to get up later to run some more? is this ok? i already have an appointment for him on friday should i mention this when i go there???


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That's totally fine. One of my boy will sleep in his wheel as well.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

My old hedgehog Jumbie used to always sleep on his wheel.
It's totally normal, it's just not so fun to have to clean them up afterward :roll:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Perfectly ok. Aero fell asleep on his wheel all the time.. I was on vacation one time with him and had the camera handy.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Those are adorable pictures!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hee hee, that's cute. :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow Aero is BEAUTIFUL :shock:


----------

